# Cruising with livestock -- any anchoring issues?



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the taste of milk, but the powdered milk never seems fresh. So I'm planning to cruise on my 90 foot sailing barge with our family cow, Bessie.

Is there any liveaboard restrictions on the east coast that affect boats with livestock? I've heard they don't like people staying on one place, and some places don't allow raising livestock within the city limits.

We'd like to start by spending a month in downtown Boston, then cruise south, visiting New York, Philly, Baltimore, Washington, and end up somewhere around South Beach, FL. Then we'd hop across to the Bahamas and make money selling fresh milk and home made ice cream to other cruisers.

Has anyone done something similar? Should we bring chickens too, so other cruisers can enjoy the sounds of roosters in the morning? Also, how much do cruisers like fresh bacon?

Regards,
Brad
(tongue planted firmly in cheek)


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Did anyone get Bessie's opinion on this?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Forget the legal restrictions, what happens when the cow decides to shift from one side of the boat to the other and the barge starts listing to port, then starboard, then port...

And hay. I don't know that I recall fuel docks that will sell you bales of hay. Maybe it's something good to add to Active Captain reviews.

Otherwise it isn't a bad idea.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

cows dont give milk unless they have a baby ... they dont have babies unless there us a lot of bull around--you could well do it---could work--as long as the bull is flowing, the rest should work out nicely....say hay to mayor of ny for me...lol

ooh yes--and it will definitely test your newly installed composting head...


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I get the feeling that it would be easier, if less self sufficent, to simply install a good power and fridge system to keep gallons of milk cold


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

mad_machine said:


> I get the feeling that it would be easier, if less self sufficent, to simply install a good power and fridge system to keep gallons of milk cold


But far less unique and exciting.

What about goats instead of a cow? You could more easily keep the two genders and goat's milk ice cream is really good. They also might dispose of other refuse. Don't goats eat anything almost?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

aaaaw..i just had to use powdered milk in my coffee----yukkkk yukk k yukkkk...my uv treated media crema doesnt seem to keep in summer sans air conditioning--i think that is a big concern now--but the cow definitely got my b=vote--might wanna see if ther eis a worlds smallest cow...could be a help....there is a worlds smallest horse, but then horses are cool to ride---but cows--need small size...

goats would eat my sails, then i would have to use goat skin sails...hhmm..an idea--wouldnt those last longer and be not as prone to chafing....hhmmmm....


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

DRFerron said:


> They also might dispose of other refuse. Don't goats eat anything almost?


Friend of mine has goats on her farm. They -do- eat anything, this includes her car and her house. I imagine they would enjoy the taste of the rigging and the sails as well.

Funny story, to keep the goats from eating the siding off of her house, she was advised to make a tabasco mixture with water and spray it on the building. She did as advised and the first goat took a nibble and ran looking for water.

The second goat took a nibble, licked it's lips, and went back for more


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

DRFerron said:


> Forget the legal restrictions, what happens when the cow decides to shift from one side of the boat to the other and the barge starts listing to port, then starboard, then port...


Could be a performance plus. You just need to teach the cow to go to the high side when sailing.

Gives new meaning to "rail meat"


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I think you would be restricted to the downwind anchorages of your neighbors, if you want to be a good neighbor that is. Then when it Boston you can leave your cow to graze in the common if that is still allowed.

I am wondering which would be easier carrying your own livestock or the batteries and systems to keep refrigeration/freezing going?


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there a cow that gives lactose free milk? 

Down


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

You will be fine, as long as you refer to the livestock as "Moovable Ballast"...


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

zeehag said:


> ...
> 
> ooh yes--and it will definitely test your newly installed composting head...


Or else the pump-out stations will love ya.

On the plus side, you'll be safe in fog as they provide great fog horns.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

I think this is novel but unless your boat has some sort of PEN enclosure its not very feasible. All the urine and feces and extra provisions needed. Not to mention the need to milk in rolling seas from a perhaps not so docile and maybe even sea sick cow. Pasteurization? 90' wont have to worry too much about weight shifts unless she is kept on the side- so obviously a center pen is desired.
If you DO this, TAKE PICTURES!!!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

zeehag said:


> might wanna see if ther eis a worlds smallest cow...


Zeehag,

You are very astute. Here is a picture of me and Bessie, and a few yards of 1/2" Sta-set line that I borrowed from the lazy jacks.










I did not ask Bessie's opinion on this. She has sailed with us on numerous day trips.



JimMcGee said:


> Could be a performance plus. You just need to teach the cow to go to the high side when sailing.
> 
> Gives new meaning to "rail meat"


Jim,

Cows can only walk up stairs, not down. (A common college pranks is to lead a cow upstairs to a classroom.) We have installed stairs flat on the deck for this exact reason, she naturally walks up. Bessie always helps out with the heeling. I was able to remooove some lead ballast, which is where I put the milk tank.

In a rough sea we get really good churned butter.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Bene, I am sure that you have also given some thoughts about the safety of your herd (err.. crew) with hefty dyneema lifelines and a good and easy to clean non-skid? Also, a bimini to shelter them from the sun?

If I may suggest, consider taking a donkey to help you on supermarket trips and to to carry the feed when re-provision becomes necessary - perhaps the canvas shop that make your bimini can also create some neat sumbrella pouches. Donkeys are small, don't care much for water and are great load carrying animals and he will be good company for Bessie and the chicks.

Have you named your vessel yet?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Harborless said:


> ...Pasteurization?


Not a problem. We pretty much only drink raw milk around here and some folks from Maryland formed clubs that adopt PA cows so they can get raw milk.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Back in the early '70's we did several off-shore races out of Southern Chile with one Holstein and two Jerseys aboard for to provide steady supply of butter.

It's very, very important that you build a gimbaled platform with a squeeze chute for each cow. This ensures they stay level and don't get seasick. Cleaning up 22 pounds of warm cud is never joyful. Also make sure to bring along a couple of tons of coastal grass hay. We actually had to deploy one of the bales as a drogue off Cape Horn. Handy stuff.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> Not a problem. We pretty much only drink raw milk around here and some folks from Maryland formed clubs that adopt PA cows so they can get raw milk.


I am sure you know better than I do- but are there not significant health risk from this practice?


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Harborless said:


> I am sure you know better than I do- but are there not significant health risk from this practice?


I think you'll be crushed by the livestock long before any disease can kill you.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Harborless said:


> I am sure you know better than I do- but are there not significant health risk from this practice?


So the media would have you believe.

There are three farms within a few miles of me that sell raw milk. I've been drinking it for years. While I don't want anyone to see me as an example, I don't have the best immune system and I'm still kicking. So is the rest of my family. I think PA does a decent job of keeping up with the farms and there was one incident at a farm that I'm aware of but the officials said that it was isolated and didn't mean raw milk overall was a problem.

Anyway, that's my opinion only. Everyone has to decide individually what they put into their bodies (saying that to nip off THAT discussion).


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's our mast man taking a slug during our last race. He's 23 years old and 23" tall - really easy to hoist aloft. Drinking it straight didn't seem to affect him.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

How far out do you have to sail for an overboard, ahem, dump. Cows make lotsa poo. 
Cows need a calf to start milk production. Once the calf is weaned, the milk continues as long as the cow is milked, but slows over time. Dairy cows usually get freshened up with a new calf every so often to reset for max milk production.
As for health risks, there are bigger, nastier, more common bugs in our hospitals than you'll see from raw milk produced by a healthy cow.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you need a separate instrument to mark whey points?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Have you given any thought to what kind of deck shoes she needs, you know like, a good pair of dairy topsiders ?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

You will definitely need chickens.

"Claire Boucher and William Gratz had their sights set on the southern reaches of the Mississippi River when they packed their chickens, a sewing machine and 20 pounds of potatoes into a houseboat they crafted from scratch."

This boat don't float | StarTribune.com


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Cow's make excellent crew. They don't complain, and don't clog up the head. They actually bring something to drink when they cruise with you. They'd be happy staying on the barge, and not tromping through the cabin with sandy feet from swimming at the beach. I'm sure they could be trained to moo according to Colregs timing, and even moo one prolonged, two short while under sail in restricted visibility. If you like to race, I don't recommend cows on the foredeck; however, they make excellent tacticians, as they don't keep throwing opinions on which way the next lift is coming, they pretty much keep to themselves. 

Yea, this is a great idea!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Another good thing when travelling with cows is that they predict rain. Unfortunately to get a good Probability of Precipitation (POP) you need 100 cows - that way you will always know the % POP by just counting the cows that are lying down.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Here's our mast man taking a slug during our last race. He's 23 years old and 23" tall - really easy to hoist aloft. Drinking it straight didn't seem to affect him.


I like my milk to be really cold. Do they have cow witches?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

They can also be a very effective means of piracy and/or crime deterrent while cruising.










But maybe that's for another thread.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> You will definitely need chickens.
> 
> "Claire Boucher and William Gratz had their sights set on the southern reaches of the Mississippi River when they packed their chickens, a sewing machine and 20 pounds of potatoes into a houseboat they crafted from scratch."
> 
> This boat don't float | StarTribune.com


Great story!

http://www.floatingneutrinos.com/Other Rafts/TownHall.htm
This "raft" used to be docked a few blocks from me in the Hudson. No cows or goats as far as I know but likely a few water rats aboard.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Make sure you have a CFD (Cow Floatation Device)


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> They can also be a very effective means of piracy and/or crime deterrent while cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er..ah...be careful smack, when the cow's organize they can turn against you.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Brad,

I've gotta say I more than smiled when I read your post first but I do love the idea. Livestock, more than just as mascots but to supply fresh meat used to be a frequent cargo on sailing ships. Cattle can eat seaweed, so you might be able to substitute the feed. What breed of miniature cattle is "Bessie" (who btw looks adorable) ?


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got to leave this thread. I was just thinking about how my cow tactician would enjoy sailing during Cowes Race Week this summer.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Good idea just make sure you get the right kind of cow

Beware of the bovine: Ramblers warned to beware of 'aggressive foreign cows' following several attacks on walkers | Mail Online


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

capecodda said:


> I've got to leave this thread. I was just thinking about how my *cow tactician* would enjoy sailing during Cowes Race Week this summer.


Shouldn't that be a "lactician"?


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Shouldn't that be a "lactician"?


And you know the worst thing about these lacticians, is they insist you follow the herd to the favored end of the mark. You never can take a flier!

Ok, now I'm really done. Thanks Bene for starting this, you made a dreary afternoon on Cape Cod much nicer.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if you can get sponsorship by those guys if you have an actual cow on board :

Beltchiztour.com - Kito de Pavant


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

So, when you need to slow the boat, can you hoof-to?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread is waaaay toooo Punny!!  

process the waste and run your generator on methane... another win....


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I initially ignored this thread as I thought surely you were pulling our collective legs, but after reading all the astute recommendations and advice you received I think by golly you must be serious. However, you need to put some more thought into this proposal. Remember the early immigrants to Minnesota suffered many diseases as a result of keeping the livestock in their living quarters. So maybe you need to commission a tow, you know a barge. The barn could be down below. And the deck could be sodded for pasture. A dome over it all could produce the required precipitation to sustain the hay field and bovine hydration. Get set up for artificial insemination and you could add milk fed veal to your product line. The space saved in the mother ship would allow installation machinery for butter, cheese and yogurt in addition to the very cleverly conceived ice cream in addition to an "abattoirs" for preparing the meat products. The vertical integration of your marine borne farm operation could become a closed cycle of production thereby making the ideal vessel for fleeing Armageddon allowing you to pass the end times in the old fashioned glory of the family farm, just like "Little house on the Sea".


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

SVTatia said:


> ...Have you named your vessel yet?


Not yet. Got any ideas? (Extra points for a matching dinghy name.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

The whole problem is when one of the cows turns renegade then we're dealing wiith Bartolemoo Roberts or Christopher Moody or some such pirate as pictured below.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just in case people start asking, "How do you get the cow onto the boat?"










Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Will you be using a Plow or Cloven type anchor? Either way, I'd recommend securing the rhode with a cow hitch.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Will you be using a Plow or Cloven type anchor? Either way, I'd recommend securing the rhode with a cow hitch.


Funny. Either of those is better than putting a steak in the ground.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Genius. 1500 lbs of rail meat. Rail beef, technically.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Had ignored this as thought was just another anchor thread,
but then remembered an old gentleman forget his name right now, who by the way did a little weather forecasting for the government on the side, tried the livestock thing on his large wooden boat many years ago. Don't really remember all the details, but I do remember they had a real nasty spell of weather for a while, but then things worked out OK. Actually they kept a log...think they called it Genesis!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

HUGOSALT said:


> Had ignored this as thought was just another anchor thread,
> but then remembered an old gentleman forget his name right now, who by the way did a little weather forecasting for the government on the side, tried the livestock thing on his large wooden boat many years ago. Don't really remember all the details, but I do remember they had a real nasty spell of weather for a while, but then things worked out OK. Actually they kept a log...think they called it Genesis!


Hugo,

Are you saying I need two cows? Expecting rain?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

While I think it is much less complication to get your SO pregnant, have a baby. 

Then have the baby takes the powder milk, and you can have the fresh milk for next 10 years. May be you can even make more baby.

It is not so complicated. :laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Bene505 said:


> Hugo,
> 
> Are you saying I need two cows? Expecting rain?
> 
> ...


Me thinks you might need a cow, a bull
and an umbrella!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

HUGOSALT said:


> Me thinks you might need a cow, a bull
> and an umbrella!


A cow, a bull and an umbrella walk into a bar...


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> A cow, a bull and an umbrella walk into a bar...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

You might want to consider upgrading your holding tank. uke


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> You might want to consider upgrading your holding tank. uke


No holding tank! You bag it up and sell it!!!!!!!


----------



## justflie (Apr 10, 2012)

When you come to boston, I'll come over for some fresh steak. Sorry, Bessie!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know, the competition would probably want to eat your crew if they lost the Wednesday night club race.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> No holding tank! You bag it up and sell it!!!!!!!


Female crew wanted, east coast U.S. aboard 90 foot sailing barge. Must be good with shovel and have strong nose. Prefer farmer's daughter but any farming background is a plus. Will teach you everythying you need to know to sail the boat. Please send several revealing pictures of you and your shovel.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

SVTatia said:


> ...Have you named your vessel yet?





Bene505 said:


> Not yet. Got any ideas? (Extra points for a matching dinghy name.)
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Barge: Moo to Point
Dinghy: Hay Hey Hay


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> Female crew wanted, east coast U.S. aboard 90 foot sailing barge. Must be good with shovel and have strong nose. Prefer farmer's daughter but any farming background is a plus. Will teach you everythying you need to know to sail the boat. Please send several revealing pictures of you and your shovel.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Bene

An adventurous friend of mine is interested, she is a farmer's daughter, has strong nose and has the necessary experience. She carries her own shovel and not afraid of the work. She has the pictures ready to send but there are questions:
1 - Boots or Deck shoes?
2 - Cow-weather gear required?
3 - Paid hand or shared expenses?
She is good with the shovel but will not be able to do any milking due to arthritic fingers. She needs to know the answer to question 3 as she is looking to augment her social security benefits.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

SVTatia said:


> Bene
> 
> An adventurous friend of mine is interested, she is a farmer's daughter, has strong nose and has the necessary experience. She carries her own shovel and not afraid of the work. She has the pictures ready to send but there are questions:
> 1 - Boots or Deck shoes?
> ...


Tatia,

Like all posts looking for a "mate" on Sailnet, the answers (and articles of clothing) depend on the pictures. Good hands are a must.

Not my idea, I'm just following the convention.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> A cow, a bull and an umbrella walk into a bar...


Okay - since no one took the bait, I'll try...

A cow, a bull and an umbrella walk into a bar. The bull orders two Gin Fizzes for him and his lady, and a double Gin Martini for the umbrella. The bartender and bovines laugh it up for half an hour as they keep downing drinks and regaling him with stories of their sailing adventures. The umbrella just sits there, looking down into his drink.

"Hey what's up with the umbrella?", the bartender asks, "He hasn't said a word."

The cow lowers her voice, "Oh, he rarely opens up."

Mwaaaaaahhhhhhh!

(Okay, not as good as my historical "Two Trolls, a Monkey, and a Duck" joke. But it'll do.)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't know you actually had a joke to back that up.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Bene505 said:


> Female crew wanted, east coast U.S. aboard 90 foot sailing barge. Must be good with shovel and have strong nose. Prefer farmer's daughter but any farming background is a plus. Will teach you everythying you need to know to sail the boat. Please send several revealing pictures of you and your shovel.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


What time do we leave?


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

chrisncate said:


> Make sure to reclaim the methane for cooking and heating...


This is where the domed barge comes in handy.

John


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Barge name: Rail Meat
Dinghy name: Rail Veal


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Fun thread!

My first thought on reading the title was, "I remember that episode of 'Firefly'..."


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Cows always face downwind so make great masthead indicators. The dingy has to be named 'Hind tit'. tender to Moovin on. I grew up cranking the separator for skim and cream (raw) so ruminate on that.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Capt Len said:


> Cows always face downwind so make great masthead indicators.


OK, but how do you get the cow up there?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Here's our mast man taking a slug during our last race. He's 23 years old and 23" tall - really easy to hoist aloft. Drinking it straight didn't seem to affect him.


1. Your mast man appears to have greying hair on my screen, so I question him being only 23.

2. Your cow has horns and would appear to be male. Ain't no way I'm cruising on that ship.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Back in the day when cows were immigrating to western Canada they used to get off the ship at certain ports. Hence the name ' Cattle Point' True. They were not wealthy and so traveled in steerage . Also true. Bene 505 As for getting them up the mast, just put the salt lick up there , they'll find it.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Bene505 said:


> Just in case people start asking, "How do you get the cow onto the boat?"


That's easy... Just launch your El Toro...


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

What this thread needs is......






<a href="http://vimeo.com/39387904">


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

How would you vent all that methane? Why, with COWlings, of course!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Female crew wanted, east coast U.S. aboard 90 foot sailing barge. Must be good with shovel and have strong nose. Prefer farmer's daughter but any farming background is a plus. Will teach you everythying you need to know to sail the boat. Please send several revealing pictures of you and your shovel.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


I've been getting a lot of PMs from interested ladies. Few have actual farm experince. For some reason most of them shovel ice! (Who knew?) We have a good freezer on board, so I'm considering the ice shovellers right along with the farmers daughters.

Maybe we should open this up for a vote or something.

(Need to edit this post to add the pictures. May need an hour.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Of course you are hearing from the ladies. They all know what it means when a man has a big cow.......


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Was thinking of buying movie rights to Bene's cruise or at least rights to this thread...was starting to plan it all out, maybe premiering during Cowes week in the UK, featuring some ships cowls along side some ships cows maybe casting Capt. Jack Sparrow as Capt. Brad. Possible titles came to mind...It's a Mad Mad Mad Cow's World or maybe just Ship of Fools. Figured it would surely be a PG-13 but then I got to thinking...all this talk starting to sound a little like...well not so PG-13.
Missed it at first, should have picked it up, started right in the first post talk about "tongue in cheek" never thought, whose cheek?
Then the salt lick talk, heck the whole boat will be a salt lick!
And remembered, named cows are happier and produce more milk
when they have close relationships! But the last draw was when 
said cow may actually be a...err... male cow?
Think I'm scraping the movie rights idea, but will negotiate 
for the ice cream concession or at least the
cow chip rights, as sailors are always looking for better fuels
for heating and cooking!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Bene

you jest; but when we came down the rivers from Chicago to Mobile, we met a girl in her 20's who built a raft out of scavenged materials, about 8' X 14', powered by a 10 hp outboard. She made it from Pittsburg to Pensacola.
It had 3 walls and a shed roof. Hibachi for grilling... And 2 chickens for fresh eggs.

No joke.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> I've been getting a lot of PMs from interested ladies. Few have actual farm experince. For some reason most of them shovel ice! (Who knew?) We have a good freezer on board, so I'm considering the ice shovellers right along with the farmers daughters.
> 
> Maybe we should open this up for a vote or something.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd post some pictures so we could all decide who should go on the trip.

#1 Good attitude. Fun disposition. Shovel at the ready.









#2 Nice foul weather boots. Smart bringing a hat.









#3 Good stance for rocking and heeling boat. Outfit may confuse other boaters.









#4 The one in the middle. Big family.









#5 She already owns a boat!!!









#6 Worthless shovel.









#7 Best all around. But no boat.









What do you think?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

rbrasi said:


> Do you need a separate instrument to mark whey points?


:laugher:laugher:laugher...whey points...:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Personally, I'd go number 2.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you would want to beef up the deck before bringing her onboard


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Personally, I'd go number 2.


Well, we all do, but which girl do you like best?


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I promised to stop reading this thread but I was unable.

We've moved on to the classic Gilligan's Island: Maryanne vs. Ginger debate. This is amazing thread.



Everyone knows the answer is Maryanne.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

They be poor crew, using cloven hitches to belay the halyards. That you ,Maryanne? Didn't recognize you with your clothes on!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

capecodda said:


> Yes, I promised to stop reading this thread but I was unable.
> 
> We've moved on to the classic Gilligan's Island: Maryanne vs. Ginger debate. This is amazing thread.
> 
> Everyone knows the answer is Maryanne.


Seeing as I'm making final moo-crew choices, I need to know the secret here. Why Maryanne? Does everyone agree with capecodda (and Smacky) on this?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

mad_machine said:


> Friend of mine has goats on her farm. They -do- eat anything, this includes her car and her house. I imagine they would enjoy the taste of the rigging and the sails as well.
> 
> Funny story, to keep the goats from eating the siding off of her house, she was advised to make a tabasco mixture with water and spray it on the building. She did as advised and the first goat took a nibble and ran looking for water.
> 
> The second goat took a nibble, licked it's lips, and went back for more


The second goat was obviously destined to become cabrito rostizado...It had to have been a Mexican goat. I would suggest serving it with a fresh pico de gallo with cilantro, jalapenos, onions, tomato and diced avocado. Oh and fresh tortillas I like the flour ones, but your choice.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

To insure a steady supply of milk and calf one has to consider the annual conjugal visits to Mister Bull; which usually means a shore visit for Beauty. That was my chore when I was 10 to15 yrs old. Actually Beauty knew where and why she was headed so it was more like drag the kid 5 miles to Wheal's farm(down Wheal road,for those of you who know the Sunshine Coast). When she stood with her spine proudly straight it was time for a much more leisurely stroll back up the mountain. More later on harvesting the yearling if anybody needs the advice.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

HUGOSALT said:


> Was thinking of buying movie rights to Bene's cruise or at least rights to this thread...


I think it would make a great MOOvie! It would be an instant classic like Capt. Ron. How many cows are you offering him for the rights?!?!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cow is a bit general? Holstein, Jersey, Bison...?

Are you focused on pounds of milk production or butter fat content?

Down


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

There was a guy I once read about who did the whole cruising with livestock thing, actually more than one since I read Noah's sailing log too. I think that other guy was named Christopher or Cristobal, depending on what language I was reading about him, he actually went cruising with two other captains on three boats, and they anchored somewhere down in the Caribbean with not much trouble other than the normal stuff at the time when they were sailing. I think the names of those boats were something like Nina, Pinta, and Santa Maria, and they seemed to have overcome the anchorage issues. Of course I would not want to go it in the same way they did, I mean no motor, no ventilation fans and I think the boats were a little beamy and the rigging was not what I would prefer, too many crew required to handle the vessel. 

I would go for a nice brown swiss, the milk production is good, the fat content is about perfect for making ice cream and butter, and the milk is just great. When she gets old then bossy will have some great steaks and a nice hide to use as a bimini cover, or perhaps a nice warm blanket if you leave the fur on.

It is good that we can poke fun at ourselves, otherwise our egos might become overinflated.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, Mary Anne, no contest. She made coconut creme pies!


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

rbrasi said:


> Yes, Mary Anne, no contest. She made coconut creme pies!


Stop with the crème pies and Mary Anne, it makes me

hungry?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Bene505 said:


> #6 Worthless shovel.


This one gets 3 thumbs up from me!
I could float on her... err... with her, anywhere in any weather...


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

krisscross said:


> This one gets 3 thumbs up from me!
> I could float on her... err... with her, anywhere in any weather...


You would have to be careful with her, she looks like the kind of girl who might eat your livestock if the mood struck her, not saying she is a fat girl, but she sure is healthy 

I would not throw her overboard though.:laugher


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

mark2gmtrans said:


> You would have to be careful with her, she looks like the kind of girl who might eat your livestock if the mood struck her, not saying she is a fat girl, but she sure is healthy


Heck, she looks healthy enough to give milk daily. That's the kind of livestock I want on my barge.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm afraid this thread may continue 'til the cows come home'!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Be sure to mute the cow bell at the evening milking. Cows are not known for a sense of timing and they can't count eight bells very well. Don't worry ,she 'll let you know when it's time for the morning milking.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Capt Len said:


> Be sure to mute the cow bell at the evening milking. Cows are not known for a sense of timing and they can't count eight bells very well. Don't worry ,she 'll let you know when it's time for the morning milking.


You should have seen the ad that was right above your post, for t-shirts, with some girl bent over with her udders hanging out...the cows coming home LOL


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

In the days of yore; long before there were freezers and A/C. Carrying livestock was the only means of having fresh meat. But those ships had pens built for easy handling the bullocks, pigs and chickens. Plus they had to have stowage for the feed also. Run out of feed and guest whose pet cow ends up in the stew pot.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If your bovine crew has free range privileges on deck you will have to supply the four necessary thump mats. They are secured with ,,,wait for it... cloven hitches.


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

As a pesco-vegan just wanted to say how sad I am for the cows having their young ones taken away, all so some humans could have milk long after they themselves have been weaned. 

A much easier alternative is simply to use vegan milk, all you need is a blender, water, and some kind of nut, like almond, coconut or your choice. Coconut cream (coco milk concentrated), unlike powdered milk tastes great and is good for you.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

elspru said:


> ...A much easier alternative is simply to use vegan milk, all you need is a blender, water, and some kind of nut, like almond, coconut or your choice. Coconut cream (coco milk concentrated), unlike powdered milk tastes great and is good for you.


There you go Bene - forget the livestock - on your barge have a fresh water lake, an almond plantation and some cocunut trees. No more anchoring issues...


----------



## Selkie60 (Apr 24, 2009)

Boston Common is actually a common pasture, so while you are in Boston you should be able to walk Bessie over to the Common for some fresh grass.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

elspru said:


> As a pesco-vegan just wanted to say how sad I am for the cows having their young ones taken away, all so some humans could have milk long after they themselves have been weaned.
> 
> A much easier alternative is simply to use vegan milk, all you need is a blender, water, *and some kind of nut*, like almond, coconut or your choice. Coconut cream (coco milk concentrated), unlike powdered milk tastes great and is good for you.


How about a pesco vegan nut?

Cows are not people, and trust me having owned and raised a few they do not mind at all if I take the milk. You are free to drink nut milk if you like, but don't you feel sorry for the trees the nuts came from? I mean you are EATING the future of the forest.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

SVTatia said:


> There you go Bene - forget the livestock - on your barge have a fresh water lake, an almond plantation and some cocunut trees. No more anchoring issues...


No way, some Sailnetter will anchor his boat in my lake!

Not sure Coconuts will grow here next to all these big buildings.

And that kind of farm is what drove me to getting a livestock barge in the first place.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Bene505 said:


> No way, some Sailnetter will anchor his boat in my lake!
> 
> Not sure Coconuts will grow here next to all these big buildings.
> 
> ...


I think coconuts go good with shrimp, but I think maybe they would be a hazard to grow on the boat, those things start falling on your deck or your head and it is going to hurt.


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess quite obviously I wasn't recommending growing trees on the boat. Nor was anyone except maybe the dome-guy recommending growing hay on the boat. 
Could get a lot more milk per weight if say had a cow's weight in coconut cream. 
Also can have reverse-osmosis water, so it's nice and pure, good for drinking. 

Nuts fall off of trees, and a large portion are meant to be eaten by animals and humans, who can transport some to be planted elsewhere.

Kinda diverged from the original point of if there are anchoring issues,
though I guess my point is that there are vegan alternatives to all livestock,
and for what there aren't (b12,vit D, DHA, EPA) there is always fish and seafood (pesco).


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Re-read it, gotta bump it!!

Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you heard about the chickens?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Are starboard cattle and port cattle different species, or can they interbreed?


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually it would be a fascinating engineering challenge to build an ocean craft that would be completely self contained for an extended range, something like a 100 years maybe.

Land based project for 10k years
10,000 Year Clock

Ocean based project for 1000 days.
1000days.net - Home


----------



## Arlo (Apr 12, 2014)

smackdaddy said:


> Have you heard about the chickens?


They have their own fowl weather gear.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

davidpm said:


> Actually it would be a fascinating engineering challenge to build an ocean craft that would be completely self contained for an extended range, something like a 100 years maybe.
> 
> Land based project for 10k years
> 10,000 Year Clock
> ...


That would be really challenging.

In Waterworld did Kevin Costner ever get hauled out and have some anti-fouling painted on? Oh right, no, it was all water, no haul outs!

How would you maintain a vessel that could never, ever leave the water?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> That would be really challenging.
> 
> In Waterworld did Kevin Costner ever get hauled out and have some anti-fouling painted on? Oh right, no, it was all water, no haul outs!
> 
> How would you maintain a vessel that could never, ever leave the water?


It would have to be made of gold.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Minnesail said:


> That would be really challenging.
> 
> In Waterworld did Kevin Costner ever get hauled out and have some anti-fouling painted on? Oh right, no, it was all water, no haul outs!
> 
> How would you maintain a vessel that could never, ever leave the water?


Thinking of a few of my mooring neighbors
research aspects of no bottom maintenance every year,
that or they are trying to cultivate an entire ecosystem
to provide endless substinance.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Since Kevin could breath under water he wouldn't have any trouble scrubbing his aluminium tri clean.If you don't scrub you get a crop of goose barnacles which are excellent as surf and turf if you brought the cow . No cow? Supplement the chicken in some cacciatore This is best done on a Hunter.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

> The results showed that seaweed meals have a nutritive value no greater than that of a mixture of 7 parts oatfeed and 1 part salt, which had an estimated starch equivalent of only 39.
> 
> In view of the relatively high cost, low palatability and low nutritive value of seaweed meals, their possible use in the feeding of dairy cows appears very limited.


Source: The use of seaweed meals in concentrate mixtures for dairy cows

It sounds like cows like seaweed.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are some cows out cruising.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Some of the cows decided to go on a side trip or their own. They even started pushing their own political agenda.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

A cow on a boat??


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

khammett said:


> A cow on a boat??


I know. Udder nonsense!

All those bleating heart people will be strongly opposed.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

OK, OK, all very well and good and funny... but...

Somewhere in this thread is a picture of a bovine standing in/on a rowing dinghy... and, unless I missed it, not one of you funny people noticed/commented it was a bull! I had to read all the posts, waiting for the bulls...t to fly, but no, total silence! Perhaps all these sailors have been too long off-shore and forgot how to tell the difference...Well, I don't mind the time wheysted... and will admit to laughs (as in, multiple) along the whey (yeah, that's old by now... I am infringing on someone's copyright... so I'm MOOving over to let funnier people through...)


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I think we've milked this for all it's worth.

(Although has anybody mentioned that cows are good at storm tactics? They really know how to hoof to.)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> I think we've milked this for all it's worth.
> 
> (Although has anybody mentioned that cows are good at storm tactics? They really know how to hoof to.)


Groan


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

August 17, 2012
Qualifying diversity in bovine cattle

There is a new open access paper for all those with interest in the genetic history of cows:

Deirdre C. Purfield et al., Runs of homozygosity and population history in cattle. BMC Genetics, 2012. Open access ··> LINK [doi:10.1186/1471-2156-13-70]

The runs of homozygosity (ROH) are used to qualify the nature of the inbreeding (endogamy) process where it exists. When the ROHs are short (for example among Malagassy Zebu), that indicates that the genome has been recombined and fragmented many times, while when the ROH are longer, it can be inferred that inbreeding process is recent, as happened in Jersey and Guernsey, who applied strict cattle regulations since the 19th century










The full names of the breeds are:

•African taurines: Baoule (BAO), Lagoude (LAG), N'Dama (NDA), Oulmès Zaer (OUL), Somba (SOM)
•African hybrids: Kuri (KUR), Sheko (SHK)
•African zebu: Zebu Bororo (ZBO, Zebu Fulani (ZFU), Zebu from Madagascar (ZMA)
•British Isles: Angus (ANG), Guernsey (GNS), Hereford (HFD), Jersey (JER), Red Angus (RGU)
•Northern Europe: Bretonne Pied Noire (BPN), Holstein-Friesian (HOL), Maine-Anjou (MAN) Maraichine from Parthenaise (MAR), Monbeliard (MON), Normande (NOR), Norwegian Red Cattle (NRC), French Pied Rouge Lowland (PRP)
•Central/SW France: Aubrac (AUB), Charolais (CHL), Charolais from UK (CHA), Gascon (GAS), Limousin (LMS), Salers (SAL)
•Alpine: Abondance (ABO), French Brown Swiss (BRU), Brown Swiss (BSW), Piedmontese (PMT), Romagnola (RMG), Tarine (TAR), Vosgienne (VOS)
•Zebus: Beef Master (BMA), Brahman (BRM), Gir (GIR), Nelore (NEL), Santa Gertrudis (SGT)

.

Article here: For what they were... we are: Qualifying diversity in bovine cattle

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations. 

I just did a search, you are the first person to use the word "homozygosity" on SailNet.com

Now. Let us somehow work polymerase chain reaction into a sailing discussion.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Gratuitous cows and sailboat image.










Regards,
Brad


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

DRFerron said:


> But far less unique and exciting.
> 
> What about goats instead of a cow? You could more easily keep the two genders and goat's milk ice cream is really good. They also might dispose of other refuse. Don't goats eat anything almost?


Don't forget, kid is almost as yummy as lamb! Two for one deal!

-Chris


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Got so tired of goat, big difference between goats for crew and for curry Still working on getting tired of beef.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Gratuitous cows and sailboat image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer dolphins.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

zeehag said:


> cows dont give milk unless they have a baby ... they dont have babies unless there us a lot of bull around--you could well do it---could work--as long as the bull is flowing, the rest should work out nicely....say hay to mayor of ny for me...lol
> 
> ooh yes--and it will definitely test your newly installed composting head...


Teach the cow how to read sailnet. There is a lot of bull here.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Boasun said:


> In the days of yore; long before there were freezers and A/C. Carrying livestock was the only means of having fresh meat. But those ships had pens built for easy handling the bullocks, pigs and chickens. Plus they had to have stowage for the feed also. Run out of feed and guest whose pet cow ends up in the stew pot.


Something like this?

Cow stands on deck of stranded ship Matthew Flinders on King Island - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Regards,
Brad


----------

